# judge someone by their appearance



## Kamila_Poland

Ahoj. 
Chtěla bych se zeptat jak se řekne česky "to judge someone by their appearance". Kontext té věty měl by být něco jako "I think people often judge each other by their appearance without even realizing it". 
Díky


----------



## vianie

Hi Kamila. The words, their order and even quantity of them may vary, but basically:



Kamila_Poland said:


> Ahoj.
> Chtěla bych se zeptat jak se řekne česky "to judge someone by their appearance" soudit někoho podle jeho vzhledu. Kontext té věty měl by být něco jako "I think people often judge each other by their appearance without even realizing it" Myslím, že lidé často soudí druhé dle jejich zevnějšku aníž by si byli toho vědomi.
> Díky


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Thank you


----------



## Provensalstinar

The translation by Vianie is almost correct, just a detail (irrelevant for the asked question): in Czech we have "aniž", "aníž" is Slovak, we also put a comma before it   Maybe a little more natural word order: Myslím, že lidé často soudí druhé dle (jejich) zevnějšku, aniž by si toho byli vědomi.

I would just add that "jeho" and "jejich" sound a little awkward in Czech. Czech usually omits the possesive pronoun if it can be omitted. "Soudit někoho podle vzhledu / zevnějšku" is more elegant, because it is evident that it is not an appearance of somebody else


----------



## werrr

Kamila_Poland said:


> Chtěla bych se zeptat, jak se řekne česky "to judge someone by their appearance".


Možností je více:
1) soudit (posuzovat) někoho podle vzhledu (zjevu, zevnějšku, vzezření...)
2) dát na vzhled
3) nechat se svést vzhledem
...​
První dvě možnosti jsou čistě popisné, ta třetí už má takové hodnocení za chybné.




> Kontext té věty měl by být něco jako "I think people often judge each other by their appearance without even realizing it".


Při maximální kompresi:
Myslím, že lidé často nevědomky dají na vzhled (druhých).​


Provensalstinar said:


> ...in Czech we have "aniž", "aníž" is Slovak...


There is no such word in Slovak. Only Upper Sorbian has something alike Czech "aniž".



> Myslím, že lidé často soudí druhé dle (jejich) zevnějšku, aniž by si toho byli vědomi.


Před válkou by to ovšem jazykovou korekturou neprošlo. Tehdá se ještě trvalo na tom, že správně je pouze:Myslím, že lidé často soudí druhé dle (jejich) zevnějšku, aniž si toho jsou vědomi.​


----------



## Hrdlodus

České přísloví: "Nesuď knihu podle obalu."


----------



## risa2000

werrr said:


> Možností je více:
> 1) soudit (posuzovat) někoho podle vzhledu (zjevu, zevnějšku, vzezření...)
> 2) dát na vzhled
> 3) nechat se svést vzhledem
> ...​
> První dvě možnosti jsou čistě popisné, ta třetí už má takové hodnocení za chybné.


Přesně tak. Proto ta třetí možnost by byla v originále spíš *to misjudge someone*...

Jinak _dát na vzhled _a _soudit podle vzhledu_ nepovažuji za úplně rovnocenné varianty (vzhledem k původní otázce).

_dát na vzhled_ - všímat si toho, považovat to za důležité
_soudit podle vzhledu_ - vyvozovat z toho něco o dotyčném

Proto bych se přiklonil k variantě 1), která mimochodem docela přesně kopíruje původní text.


----------

